# Spooled Wire



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone was asking about how to straighten spooled wire (i.e. other than the "Twang Method" stretching the wire taught between a post and a car bumper). Well I remembered seeing the tool to do that but couldn't remember where I had ran across it, then looking for something else guess what I found. 
Scroll down a bit...
*Phil's Narrow Gauge - Future Projects
Wire Straightener*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy. You need a vice and a pair of heavy pliers like a big lineman's pliers. Cut your wire an inch or so longer than you need it. Clamp one end firmly in your vice and grab hold of the other end with your heavy pliers. Then jerk it. Poof - Arrow straight wire.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

For heavier wire, clamp one end in the vice and the other end in the drill. Turn on the drill and after a few spins, it's straight.

That's a cool machine. Half the fun of fabricating is using all the neato tools.


Bob


----------

